# 175 watt multy-vapor lamp



## conawango kid (Jan 22, 2008)

Im starting a small grow room and am using 2 , 175 watt metal halide GE multi-vapor lamps with the correct ballasts. I dont know the lumens and want to know how many plants I can start under these? What is multi-vapor?


----------



## POTUS (Jan 22, 2008)

conawango kid said:
			
		

> Im starting a small grow room and am using 2 , 175 watt metal halide GE multi-vapor lamps with the correct ballasts. I dont know the lumens and want to know how many plants I can start under these? What is multi-vapor?


 
Multi-Vapor is a General Electric Trademark name. The bulbs are more efficient and have a longer life than most other Halides.

Great for vegging.

You can figure about 50 watts per/square foot of plants. What you're using is good for about 8 square feet of area. That's a 2 x 4 area.


----------

